# Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?



## TobiW (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin. Ich habe grade angefangen meinen Fischereischein zu machen.
Nun habe ich eine Frage; 
Wann genau darf ich einen Fisch zurück setzen?
1. Fisch ist zu klein
2. Fisch befindet sich in der Schonzeit
3. Der gefangene Fisch ist zu groß für mich um ihn zu verwerten sprich ich habe so einen großen nicht mit Absicht gefangen, dies wäre ja verboten.

Is das richtig so?

Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*



TobiW schrieb:


> Moin. Ich habe grade angefangen meinen Fischereischein zu machen.
> Nun habe ich eine Frage;
> Wann genau darf ich einen Fisch zurück setzen?
> 1. Fisch ist zu klein
> ...


Hi Tobi,
mit "zu klein" meinst Du "liegt unter dem Schonmaß"? Dann gilt in Fall 1 und 2: Du *musst* ihn zurücksetzen. Von *dürfen* ist da keine Rede.
Bei 3. verstehe ich nicht, was Du mit "dies wäre ja verboten" meinst. Das Zurücksetzen eines nicht geschonten, nicht untermaßigen Fisches mit der Nicht-verwertbarkeit (zu groß, falsche Fischart etc.) zu begründen ist in einem Thread bzw. einem längeren Artikel von Boardie Ernie1973 so gründlich dargestellt, da will ich mir einen eigenen Text sparen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## TobiW (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja genau das meinte ich bei Punkt 1/2.
Bei Punkt 3 gehts darum das manche Leute schon mit der Absicht angeln gehen nen riesen Fisch an Land zu ziehen und diesen dann zurück zu setzen weil sie eig nur ein Foto damit wollen.

Gibts sonst noch was?

Gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*

1 und 2 ! die 3 is ne unsinnantwort. ja es gibt noch was. komplett geschonte arten zum beispiel.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*

Die 3 ist keinesfalls unsinnig. Es ist _die_ juristisch haltbare Rechtfertigung schlechthin für das Zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*

George B 
welche Juristische Rechtfertigung solls da geben bitte?
Denn es steht im Gestz Die Entnahme des Fisch ist zum Nahrungs erwerb und nicht zur Jux und Tollerreib ( C&R)
somit 1 und 2 richtig 

Und in Bayeern gibts zum glück noch ne Staatliche Prüfung die noch Sinn und Härte hat v
lg


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wann Fisch zurücksetzen?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> George B
> welche Juristische Rechtfertigung solls da geben bitte?
> Denn es steht im Gestz Die Entnahme des Fisch ist zum Nahrungs erwerb und nicht zur Jux und Tollerreib ( C&R)
> somit 1 und 2 richtig
> ...



Darf ich noch einmal auf Ernie1973s Artikel verweisen? Der ist gut recherchiert und von einem Juristen verfasst. Eine große C&R Diskussion sollte hier nicht gestartet werden. Deinen Schlusssatz finde ich irgendwie unglücklich formuliert... Gruß Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk-4


----------

